# Spraying trim latex Graco395 finishpro



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wondering if any has tried one of these machines for spraying nc trim


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

heres a current thread recently revived by mua.


Here


----------

